# Shirley nursing home - Wyke - Jan 2011



## nij4829 (Jan 25, 2011)

I was told about this place through a old friend of mine. After a bit of a discussion, he agreed to take Coops and myself there. This Nursing home has a lot of 'modern' history surrounding it, but I do think that my friend gave it a better write up than Coops or I could -

Back in August 2007 a Bradford businessman by the name of Edward ”Teddy” Simpson was abducted and tortured to death by a gang of 7 robbers and ended up dumped in the grounds of an old abandoned nursing home the trial jury in the Leeds Crown Court was told he was a so called “easy target “and the gangsters was expecting to find well over £300.000 in cash and also drugs at the home of Teddy Simpson from Sticker Lane Laisterdyke.

The seven men (three from Bradford) were on trial for the murder and conspiracy to rob Mr T. Simpson aged 56 who also was a father of four and a great granddad the gangsters motive was simply robbery, the so called “brains” behind the robbery was Anthony Davies the gang was to use whatever violent means necessary to obtain there goal.............cash and drugs!.

On the date of 1st August 2007 a friend of Mr T. Simpson a Mr Garry Folkard disturbed the robbery which was taking place in the evening, this was due to plans to meet Mr T. Simpson at his home address earlier, as he knocked on the door he obtained no answer he then rang Mr T. Simpson via his mobile phone but unfortunately for Mr Garry Folkard the robbers mistook him to be ringing the police and dragged him inside the house a gun was thrust into his mouth and then repeatedly beaten over the head with a frying pan.

Mr T. Simpson was seen by his friend helplessly unable to do anything was dragged out of the back door where later on a trail of blood was found on the hall floor, three men were seen around this time with one waving a gun giving the orders to the rest.

Mr T. Simpson owned a car business which was adjoined to his house and also a stone sales business was later found dead within the grounds of “Shirley Manor Residential House” in Wyke Bradford by two council workmen at 8.40 am.

DNA evidence proved both men had been subject to having the gun inserted into there mouths and violently assaulted in the hall of Mr T. Simpson’s house also through the crime investigation team there was enough evidence to suggest that Mr T. Simpson was repeatedly hit whilst on the floor near the kitchen area and also on the couch in his lounge the implements which were used were as follows a belt, several blows form a wrench and attempted suffocation where the gangsters used a cushion to try and suffocate there target Mr T. Simpson.

The seven men in the dock at the Leeds Crown Court were all involved in one way or another with the death of Mr T. Simpson either by implementing the violence/organising the violence or assisting in another way on that night and in so doing all were as guilty as each other.

The gangsters below were all charged with the murder of Mr T. Simpson.

Mr Anthony Davies of Lloyds Drive Low Moor
Mr Mumtaz Ali 38 of Astral View Wibsey
Mr Darren Martin 37 of Markfield Avenue Low Moor
Mr Anthony Neale 28 of Harehills Leeds
Mr Stefan Decosta Daniel 28 Little London Leeds
Mr Errol Witter 27 of Woodhouse Leeds
Mr Robert Cameron 28 of Garforth Leeds

All unbelievably pleaded “NOT GUILTY” in court to the charges of “MURDER” and “CONSPIRACY” to rob.

Mr Tom Bayliss QC the opening prosecutor stated there was an eighth person in this horrific crime a Mr Sonny Stewart 26 of Hope Avenue Bankfoot Bradford and he also was charged with murder, but pleaded to manslaughter and conspiracy to rob

Mr Stewart a week later whilst the trial was still ongoing entered into an arrangement with the prosecution to give evidence against the rest of the men in the dock, Mr Davies was the primary organiser with one other man, on the night of the murder he also was there supervising what was occurring to Mr T. Simpson.

Mr Stewart also stated that Ali, Martin had assisted Davies and Neale procured the men to carry out the violence, Danniel, Witter and Cameron attacked Mr T. Simpson, The prosecutor then claimed Martin had supplied the replica gun used in the robbery Davies, Ali, Stewart, Daniel Witter, Cameron then reconnoitred the dwellings before the latter three went inside to carry out the job.

After all of the above Mr T. Simpson was dragged into the van owned by Witter and then driven to Judy woods in Wyke, transferred then into Davies’s Transit van then eventually dumping Mr T. Simpson’s body in the grounds of Shirley Manor Nursing Home shortly after around midnight.

The gang members who were present at this time of the dumping of the body were Ali, Stewart, Neale, Daniel, Martin and Davies, behind the nursing home is a small wood where on that night there was a group of teenagers camping out who heard the noise of screeching tires, doors opening and screaming all this noise was more than likely the dumping of Mr T. Simpson’s body which at the time was thought to be wrapped in a carpet and on finding the body stated it was a curtain. Mr T. Simpson died due to multiple injuries from over several hours of torture.

Det Supt Paul Taylor of the West Yorkshire Police Homicide and Major Enquiry Team lead the investigation in this case. The trial lasted 2 months in total also working on this case was several Detectives, CPS, Forensic Scientists and many officers.

The Gang never got away with £300.000 in cash nor any form of drugs, £15.00 from his grandchild’s moneybox was the only money taken along with Mr Simpson’s wedding ring watch and a dress ring from his body.

Daniel, Witter and Cameron were found guilty of murder and Conspiracy to rob and also attacking Mr T. Simpson in his home.

Mr T. Simpson’s body when found and recovered had his hands tied behind his back and his ankles cuffed together by his trousers, his face/skull was smashed in several horrific blows or stamps/kicks causing brain damage and another 50 external injuries with it eventually been wrapped partially in a curtain, naked apart from his underpants.

Mr Mumtaz Ali was unanimously cleared by the jury for the crimes of murder and conspiracy to rob.

No verdict was reached on three other men and due to this a retrial is expected for Davies, Martin and Neale all pleaded not guilty to murder and conspiracy to rob. (This has now been done)

Stewart admitted manslaughter and conspiracy to rob.

Whilst the jury was coming to a verdict they were sent home four times as no verdict was obtained, this jury was made up of 6 men and 6 women, the Judge for this case was Mr Justice Langstaff,.

Family vow to fight bids to free Teddy’s murderers after court appeal fails. 25th November 2010
Four out of the five men who were convicted of killing Teddy lost there appeal in court on this day.


R.I.P. Mr. Edward “Teddy” Simpson…..may you rest in piece…..


----------



## jjandellis (Jan 25, 2011)

great pics and thanks for taking the time to write up all the unfortunate history ... .. sometimes an explore makes you feel a certain way ...did you get that here ? what a sad tale


----------



## nij4829 (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah too right mate - especially when we saw the drag marks


----------



## nelly (Jan 26, 2011)

A great explore and a great story to go with it


----------



## muppet (Jan 26, 2011)

great bit of history there and good pics looks like a nice place once tnanks for posting


----------



## nij4829 (Jan 27, 2011)

Whilst exploring the building we did talk about what it would have been like when it was in 'use' and it would be a gorgeous house if it ever got done up (if not very expensive)


----------



## Nadezhda (Jan 27, 2011)

So beautiful

Thank you for sharing


----------

